# Hard to Find & Discounted Sports Optics Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

[img:center]http://www.cameralandny.com/images/clbanner120710.gif[/img]

* Hard to Find and Discounted Sports Optics*

We just went thru some inventory and have put together this list of hard to find (S&B and Vortex Riflescopes) and some open box & demo goods at exceptional prices.
*Many of these prices will not be on our web site.* You can either call your order into us @ 212-753-5128 and speak with Doug or Neil, or if you prefer to order thru our web site just type "Special Deal Pricing" in the note area of your order and when we process the order we will refund back the difference to your payment method. 
If you are looking for something that is not listed below please let us know and we'll do our best to assist you.
*In no particular order here is what we came up with:*

*Burris Fullfield II 6.5-20x50 - Ballistic Mil-Dot Matte, # 200193 Riflescope*, normally $489.00 for *only $389.99*

For a loaner or truck glass I do not think you can beat a *demo Nikon 8x40 Action Binocular* @ *only $39.99*

We have a few discontinued, but new, *Steiner * binoculars:
* #234 Predator Pro 8x22 @ only $119.99* reduced from $154.99
*#256 Steiner 10x56 Predator C5* which was originally $839.99 new and you can grab one for *only $549.99*

We have one left of the *Trijicon AccuPoint 1.25-4x24 TR21-3G Rifle Scopes *. This scope was over $800.00, however, you can have it @ *only $599.99*.

In Zeiss binoculars how about these two show samples to fill your optic need.....
*Zeiss Victory FL T* 8x32 BLACK w/ Lotutec Binocular #523230* for *only $1099.99* or the *Zeiss Victory FL T* 10x42 BLACK w/ LotuTec Binocular #524542* for *only $1199.99*

Not saying that there are some S&B products that take a looooong time to arrive, however, the * S&B PM II 3-12x50 - LP P4F Reticle CM CCW * is finally in stock after placing this order at SHOT 2011.

We are still offering the *Vortex Viper 2-7x32 Riflescope* in your choice of BDC or V-Plex reticle for *only $199.99*

*Leica Cert. Pre-Owned Silverline 8x20 Monocular* which new goes for $549.00 available for *only $379.99*

As those of you who follow Vortex know they have had inventory issues with their PST and HS-LR series riflescopes. Namely, they sell so fast that finding them can be a chore.
With that said, at time of this typing, we have the following in stock:
*Vortex PST's:*

*Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24* in capped MOA & new Target MRAD version

*Vortex Viper PST 2.5-10x44* in both MRAD and MOA. We have a couple of these that we shipped out to folks who sent them back in exchange for higher power versions. We will not put these back into new inventory as they have been out of our control (no, they were not mounted) so we are offering them @ $499.99 as opened box units.

*Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 SFP in both MOA & MRAD*

*Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 FFP* in both MRAD & MOA

* Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 SFP MRAD* We have a couple of these that we shipped out to folks who sent them back in exchange for FFP versions. We will not put these back into new inventory as they have been out of our control (no, they were not mounted) so we are offering them @ $649.99 as opened box units.

*Vortex PST 6-24x50 FFP* in Both MOA & MRAD

*In the Vortex HS Series* we do have the near impossible to find *Vortex Viper HS 4-16x44 LR Dead-Hold BDC*

We also have one of the *Vortex Razor HD 1-4x24* CQMR-1 MOA's in a returned opened box unit @ *only $999.99* reduced from $1199.99

If you have been wondering about the new *Steiner Predator Xtreme 3-12x56 S-1 Reticle Riflescope* then this open box opportunity for one @ *only $649.99* is your find of the day.

After being out of them for almost a year we had Minox make more of their...
*8x25 BF Series Binocular @ $99.99 
10x25 BF Series Binocular @ $99.99 
8x42 BF Series Binocular @ $139.99 
10x42 BF Series Binocular @ $139.99* 
These are wonderful binoculars that we have already reduced to super low pricing, however, if you add any of these BF Series binoculars to any optic order we'll knock an *additional $20.00 off*.

If you're looking for a high end binocular how about the *Leica Cert. Pre-Owned Trinovid 10x42 Binocular* for *only $1174.99* or a demo *Swarovski EL 8x32* for *only $1149.99*, or a demo *Swarovski 10x42 SLC HD Binocular* for *only $1699.99*

We've been asked about the higher end Zeiss Riflescopes. We put together this list of show Sample & Demo options:
*#521739-9960 Zeiss Victory 2.5-10x50 T* VM Matte Black VariPoint Illuminated #60 w/Rail @ more than 50% off to only $1099.99

#521717-9960 Zeiss Victory 1.5-6x42 T* V Matte Black w/#60 VariPoint Reticle @ more than 50% off to only $1099.99.

Rangefinding Riflescope #521697-9966 Non-LotuTec version Zeiss Victory Diarange 3-12x56 T* Matte Black Yards with #66 Illuminated Reticle #60 for only $1499.99

Rangefinding Riflescope #521797-9972 Zeiss Victory Diarange 3-12x56 T* Matte Black Yards #72 Rapid Z 800 @ more than 50% off to only $1949.99

#521759-9960 Zeiss Victory Varipoint 3-12x56 iC T* w/ Illumination Control (iC) Riflescope @ more than 50% off to only $1349.99

#521777-9972 Zeiss FL Diavari 4-16x50 T* LotuTec, Matte Black, Rapid-Z 800, Hunting Turret for only $1649.99*

Last, but certainly not least, *your choice @ only $1849.99 
Zeiss FL Diavari 6-24x56 T* LotuTec, Matte Black, Reticle 43, Shooting ASV or Zeiss Zeiss FL Diavari 6-24x56 T* LotuTec, Matte Black, Rapid-Z 1000, Shooting ASV*

We have a few demos on the *Swarovski Laser Guide 8x30's* that we are offering @ *only $729.99*

In other Swarovski opportunities we have these demo Eyepieces for their Spotting Scopes....
*#49336 Swarovski 30XW Eyepiece @ only $319.99
#49330 Swarovski 20-60XS Vario Eyepiece @ only $399.99
#49340 Swarovski 25-50x WW Eyepiece @ only $499.99*

Lastly, for those of you that still have Leica LRF-1200's, 900's or 800's we found some of the #42221 Tripod adapters for them. We can offer them @ $25.00 if you'd like one.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.*

*To see our web site please click here* 
Thanks for all your support, it is greatly appreciated. 
We are now an authorized dealer for *Meopta Sports Optics * as well as *Old Harbor Outdoor Gear*

BTW, on a personal note, I am deep into readying the Offshore Fisherman Supply Tackle Shop, * Pelagic Outfitters *. With some luck and very little sleep * Pelagic Outfitters Web Site * will be up and running the first week of August. 
Have no concerns, I'm still going to be here @ *Camera Land* and my buddy Chris will be manning *Pelagic Outfitters*. I will be there on my days off (of course the days I am not out fishing).


----------

